# His & Hers Prewar Colson's



## RJWess (Jun 13, 2013)

Does any one know what I just picked up?  Girls bike says Silver Ring.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 13, 2013)

Answer; 2 awesome bikes...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks like a pair of 1941 Imperial single cushioner models with earlier Lobdell seats (should have Troxels) and the earlier 'putter' type stem probably should have Wald 3. Mens model 04461-1 and girls 06461-1. I'm sure some Colson experts will weigh in though. Sweet pair of bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 13, 2013)

hmmm. something seems fishy with a Jan 1, 2005 photo date   but they look to be a sweet matching pair of grill noses.

Nice score.

Nick.


----------



## RJWess (Jun 13, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> hmmm. something seems fishy with a Jan 1, 2005 photo date   but they look to be a sweet matching pair of grill noses.
> 
> Nice score.
> 
> Nick.




It’s a old camera that has not been programed.  If any one wants to pick the flaws please go ahead.  I picked up the bikes from a guy who’s father passed away and he is now selling off his collection.  I belive his father restored them himself years ago.  Would anyone care to estimate the value of these bikes?


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 13, 2013)

awe, that makes more sense. not sure on a value but its over  1,500 for the boys for sure and the girls 1,200 maybe.



RJWess said:


> It’s a old camera that has not been programed.  If any one wants to pick the flaws please go ahead.  I picked up the bikes from a guy who’s father passed away and he is now selling off his collection.  I belive his father restored them himself years ago.  Would anyone care to estimate the value of these bikes?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't know what they are worth but the seats and stems themselves would probably do somewhere in the $2k range and the correct replacements aren't that expensive. A pretty nice '41 Clipper with cushioner was for sale at AA this past year for $2500. I'm not sure how this model compares price wise but I'd say at least in the neighborhood. V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Jun 13, 2013)

41 Imperial?


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 13, 2013)

Its kind of weird,  the springer came out in 41 and I don't think the commander goose neck over lapped those years as I think they stopped using them in 38.



RJWess said:


> 41 Imperial?
> 
> View attachment 100263View attachment 100264


----------



## RJWess (Jun 13, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't know what they are worth but the seats and stems themselves would probably do somewhere in the $2k range and the correct replacements aren't that expensive. A pretty nice '41 Clipper with cushioner was for sale at AA this past year for $2500. I'm not sure how this model compares price wise but I'd say at least in the neighborhood. V/r Shawn




Even though the stems and seats are incorrect, I will keep them with the bikes. Nice upgrades...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Its kind of weird,  the springer came out in 41 and I don't think the commander goose neck over lapped those years as I think they stopped using them in 38.




Correct Nick as I stated earlier both the seats and stems are earlier than the bikes but really nice upgrades. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 13, 2013)

RJWess said:


> Even though the stems and seats are incorrect, I will keep them with the bikes. Nice upgrades...




I totally agree with you very nice bicycles and find!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the photos! Always nice to see these his and hers classic bicycle sets.

Dave


----------



## Boris (Jun 13, 2013)

You just knocked my socks off!!! Great pair of bikes!!! Congratulations. Those putter stems $600-$700 each.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 14, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> You just knocked my socks off!!! Great pair of bikes!!! Congratulations. Those putter stems $600-$700 each.




My socks are no longer on either.  That is one dreamy pair of bikes.


----------



## slick (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't wear socks when i'm on the Cabe.................but if i did, they would be clearly knocked off my feet, out of the house, and in the dirty clothes basket!!!

That is the most beautiful pair of matched paint bikes I have seen in quite awhile! Would love to buy those for Karla and I to cruise on. I'd say a strong $3500 for the pair. Great score. Keep me in the loop if they wind up for sale.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 15, 2013)

The dating on these era Colsons is two digits, separate from the serial. D 1 would be April 1941, 9, '39, 0, '40, etc.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, its not too often the incorrect parts are top shelf items, If I were you I'd start looking for a Colson Commander to put them on.


----------



## RJWess (Jun 15, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, its not too often the incorrect parts are top shelf items, If I were you I'd start looking for a Colson Commander to put them on.




I now the bikes I have are single cushion but this double cushion I found has the same parts as mine. So were these options for these bikes the stem and seat, or did he just upgrade on this resto also?


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 17, 2013)

RJWess said:


> I now the bikes I have are single cushion but this double cushion I found has the same parts as mine. So were these options for these bikes the stem and seat, or did he just upgrade on this resto also?
> 
> View attachment 100437




That was once my twin cushion - it belongs to somebody I know well now. Great bike but the rear cushion is crappy and doesn't work very well. Looks good though.  I kept the saddle   - it's in my garage.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2013)

RJWess said:


> I now the bikes I have are single cushion but this double cushion I found has the same parts as mine. So were these options for these bikes the stem and seat, or did he just upgrade on this resto also?
> 
> View attachment 100437




Those were upgraded as well. For some reason it seems people want to put the earlier parts on these when erstoring? I saw a Clipper earlier this year that had the putter stem but not the Lobdell seat. Great upgrade parts though. V/r Shawn


----------



## fatbike (Jun 17, 2013)

Very excellent score on the Colson's. One year only 41 Imperial models for sure. Long commander stems typically were offered in 1936-1939 mostly on Commander models and some Imperial models. The boys lob del Horizontal is a first generation seat I think, hard to really see the nose part, very cool. I didn't notice the girls. I would get a magnet and see if the stem is real, there were some repops circling around and they could be repops if they have that nicely re-plated look. I believe the repop ones or some of them were made of brass.

The restored twin flex you had posted as reference is owned by Scott M and the stem was added on as was the seat, not typically an offered upgrade in 41 but i'm sure the parts were still being sold and sure why not use it.



The other red restored Imperial was owned and restored by Lusher. The parts you see on that one are the ones typically offer in 41. You got the better end of the stick for sure. If the stems are real they are bring ing in about 400-600 each and fake ones about 200 and of course a nice Lobdell also can bring in quite a bit more than those stems. So a pair of really cool 41 Imperials alone would have been awesome by itself.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 18, 2013)

fatbike said:


> Very excellent score on the Colson's. One year only 41 Imperial models for sure. Long commander stems typically were offered in 1936-1939 mostly on Commander models and some Imperial models. The boys lob del Horizontal is a first generation seat I think, hard to really see the nose part, very cool. I didn't notice the girls. I would get a magnet and see if the stem is real, there were some repops circling around and they could be repops if they have that nicely re-plated look. I believe the repop ones or some of them were made of brass.
> 
> The restored twin flex you had posted as reference is owned by Scott M and the stem was added on as was the seat, not typically an offered upgrade in 41 but i'm sure the parts were still being sold and sure why not use it.
> 
> ...




Scott must have bought it from Evan P in the last 5 years or so then. I had it at one time but it was too high value for me at the time and I exchanged it back for 2 very nice bikes. I do have the Lobdell from that bike however. If it has one on now it's not the one in the photo.


----------



## RJWess (Jun 18, 2013)

fatbike said:


> Very excellent score on the Colson's. One year only 41 Imperial models for sure. Long commander stems typically were offered in 1936-1939 mostly on Commander models and some Imperial models. The boys lob del Horizontal is a first generation seat I think, hard to really see the nose part, very cool. I didn't notice the girls. I would get a magnet and see if the stem is real, there were some repops circling around and they could be repops if they have that nicely re-plated look. I believe the repop ones or some of them were made of brass.
> 
> The restored twin flex you had posted as reference is owned by Scott M and the stem was added on as was the seat, not typically an offered upgrade in 41 but i'm sure the parts were still being sold and sure why not use it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the helpful info Fatbike.  Researching these bikes it doesn’t seem to be to much info on these 41 Imperials. I am guessing there aren’t many of these out there.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 18, 2013)

Not sure about whats on Scott's now. i have only seen photos and spoke with him about it. a very rare bike indeed. a real twin not a repop.

Your welcome with the 41 Imperial info. Not to many around... I had 41 with a standard blade fork. I liked it. here is a 39 which I still own. An earlier photo of it and then a newer with some deluxe parts. It has the deluxe paint scheme so it is appropriate. And it actually looks a little differently but i do not have any current photos. And the 41 I had and plus for fun some real Commander stems. Now the 39 and the 41 grill are a different size. There are three sizes prewar, 41 and post war grill and the 4 girls being the smallest.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 18, 2013)

fatbike said:


> Not sure about whats on Scott's now. i have only seen photos and spoke with him about it. a very rare bike indeed. a real twin not a repop.
> 
> Your welcome with the 41 Imperial info. Not to many around... I had 41 with a standard blade fork. I liked it. here is a 39 which I still own. An earlier photo of it and then a newer with some deluxe parts. It has the deluxe paint scheme so it is appropriate. And it actually looks a little differently but i do not have any current photos. And the 41 I had and plus for fun some real Commander stems. Now the 39 and the 41 grill are a different size. There are three sizes prewar, 41 and post war grill and the 4 girls being the smallest.




Love your bikes. Especially the one with the aluminium fenders.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 18, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Love your bikes. Especially the one with the aluminium fenders.




I agree, your Colsons are some of my favorite bikes in existence, I was just staring slack jawed at your gallery pics of them earliier in the week.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you. The big regret I have was getting rid of my 37 Commander. And well a few of the lost ones in m collection but still have few good ones left. Alum fender are really cool on Colson.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 18, 2013)

The Commander gooseneck was used until 1939 on the infamous tankless double bar Commander. I would love to see one if one ever pops up. So I think its appropriate to have one on a 39 Imperial.


----------

